# Hmm, is it worth it buying a used 60GB PS3?



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Described as 'very good', with pictures, and only a couple hundred bucks shipped.

Thing is I heard they have/had problems. Do they even work with the latest firmware........ or games?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

They still play the latest games and have the latest firmware, they's no different from the latest PS3 model, aside from the aesthetics. The original PS3 models have been known to get the "yellow light of death", which basically means hardware failure and a dead PS3. However, PS3 failure rates are very low, even with the older ones, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I've had my 80GB original model PS3 for nearly 6 years now and it still works like the day I brought it.
I wouldn't recommend a 60GB PS3 personally though, only because the hard drive is a bit small (though it can be upgraded), but depending on how many games you play, that might not be a problem.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

LOL! I just ordered it a few minutes ago. I hope it works like it's supposed to.

A co-worker gave me _his _playstation 3 to fix because it doesn't work. I had to tell him the only way it's happening is if he just buys the best one he can used online.. because neither one of us is buying one for 1000 bucks new. I have some playstation 2 games and no playstation 2 so I figured that sounds like a good idea for myself.

He's going to crap his pants when I post the picture on facebook, LMAO!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just looked on Amazon. It looks like there are at least a few used PS3s that are cheaper and advertised as working fine. I wouldn't pay $200 for a used game system if I could get it cheaper. As long as it works, you don't have much to worry about. You can always get new controllers and stuff like that and who needs a manual?

If you're gonna pay $200 used, there's one on there for just a little over $200 brand new.

Edit - Frankly, I think a used PS3 is a great value if you can get it for the right price. It's got plenty of games and accessories and all that good stuff widely available. If you buy a brand new system you pay a premium and you have to wait for new games.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

IIRC to upgrade the HDD, it's remove the carriage and put the new one in, very easy. Also, again IIRC, it's a stardard 2.5" Laptop SATA HDD.

I still have my 60GB PS3 I bought in 2007. The only thing is the BD laser had failed and I had to replace that ($50 part).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive heard the early model PS3s use rivets to hold the harddrive housing together, which can be annoying to take apart. The newer models are easier to access to change the harddrive. Either way $200 for a used PS3 sounds expensive, even $200 CAD is expensive., might as well just get a new one.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Noca said:


> Ive heard the early model PS3s use rivets to hold the harddrive housing together, which can be annoying to take apart. The newer models are easier to access to change the harddrive. Either way $200 for a used PS3 sounds expensive, even $200 CAD is expensive., might as well just get a new one.


I'm not sure about that, I'd have the find the manual, but IIRC Sony even gave instructions for replacing the hard drive right in the manual. They wouldn't have done that if it were riveted in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do game saves really take that much HD space?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

$200 for a used 60GB PS3 is pretty pricey, you might be better off just buying a new PS3, they definitely don't cost $1,000, lol.

By the way, only the very early original model PS3s can play PS2 games. If the PS3 has 4 USBs ports on the front, it's PS2 compatible, if it's just 2 USBs, it's unable to play PS2 games I'm afraid.

The backward-compatibility isn't very good though, there are only a select-few games it can play, and they tend to have bugs and other glitches that aren't present if you play the games on a PS2 system. Most likely this is the reason why they removed backward-compatibility for later versions of the PS3.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do game saves really take that much HD space?


No, the saves are pretty tiny for the most part, but a lot of PS3 games have large mandatory installs that take up a few gigabytes for each one. Let's say you have a bunch of games that take up 5GB to install for each one, that's about 11-12 games you can fit onto your 60GB PS3. That might be plenty for some people, but once/if you start to build up your library, the space does become an issue.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

I already have a new playstation 3. I was curious about the old ps2 backwards compatible playstation 3 and how much it might cost, so I looked it up. For the condition it appears to be in, I expected it to cost a lot more. I have a 1TB external hard drive I was going to tear open to use in it.

If it can play my Xenosaga games I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> I still have my 60GB PS3 I bought in 2007. The only thing is the BD laser had failed and I had to replace that ($50 part).


That's really good to know. What part did it need exactly? Like the laser unit or the whole drive?


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> By the way, only the very early original model PS3s can play PS2 games. If the PS3 has 4 USBs ports on the front, it's PS2 compatible, if it's just 2 USBs, it's unable to play PS2 games I'm afraid.


It's supposedly the real article. I'll post some pics when it comes.

I'm just excited because I always wanted one of the originals but it was 600 bucks, man. Plus I'm a sucker for antiques and collectibles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ChrisPCD said:


> I already have a new playstation 3. I was curious about the old ps2 backwards compatible playstation 3 and how much it might cost, so I looked it up. For the condition it appears to be in, I expected it to cost a lot more. I have a 1TB external hard drive I was going to tear open to use in it.
> 
> If it can play my Xenosaga games I'll be a happy camper.


 I see. At any rate, you inspired me to consider purchasing a used PS3 because the only gaming system I have is the original Xbox and I never use it. I was thinking of getting into console gaming but I wanted to buy something that's newer but already well established if I do.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I see. At any rate, you inspired me to consider purchasing a used PS3 because the only gaming system I have is the original Xbox and I never use it. I was thinking of getting into console gaming but I wanted to buy something that's newer but already well established if I do.


There are a bunch of them on amazon.com. It's a nice system that I wish I had back in 2006. I would like to get a playstation 4 but it doesn't make any sense to me for such a powerful machine that wants to pass itself off as the 'hub' for all of your multimedia entertainment, doesn't support a heck of a lot of audio and video formats and doesn't support external hard drives.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

All I know is the harddrive that comes with the PS3 is **** and slow. It needs to be replaced with a faster drive otherwise the loading times are just agonizing and take all the fun out of gaming.



ChrisPCD said:


> There are a bunch of them on amazon.com. It's a nice system that I wish I had back in 2006. I would like to get a playstation 4 but it doesn't make any sense to me for such a powerful machine that wants to pass itself off as the 'hub' for all of your multimedia entertainment, doesn't support a heck of a lot of audio and video formats and doesn't support external hard drives.


Does it at least allow you to access drives over your network? Or the cloud?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

ChrisPCD said:


> That's really good to know. What part did it need exactly? Like the laser unit or the whole drive?


The laser unit comes in an assembly, but is replaced separate of the drive. It does require opening up the drive.

And a word of warning: REMOVE ANY DISCS FROM THE DRIVE before you open it or you're screwed. There are levers and such that move depending on if there's a disc in the drive or not, and


it's very hard to put back together with a disc in the drive
the drive will always detect a disc even if there isn't, unless you get 1 perfect
You also have to get the model number right. Newer PS3s (40/80GB) use a different laser than the originals (20/60GB). Looks like they're cheaper now, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0U00922460.

At the time NewEgg didn't sell them, I bought mine off of a sh***y seller on Amazon, the only one at the time who had it. Nothing but problems, supposedly new part, but could tell it was refurbished, and the rubber isolators were missing.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I personally wouldn't pay more than $150 for that old system.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

Tokztero said:


> I personally wouldn't pay more than $150 for that old system.


Well it's like owning a PS1-3 as it was the only model of the system that had full backwards compatibility along to the 20gb, so I think it's well worth it.

And the PS3 it's self as a wonderful backlog of exclusive titles in it's own, so why not.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's OK I guess, mainly because you can play PS1, PS2 and PS3 games.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

So Tactless said:


> Well it's like owning a PS1-3 as it was the only model of the system that had full backwards compatibility along to the 20gb, so I think it's well worth it.
> 
> And the PS3 it's self as a wonderful backlog of exclusive titles in it's own, so why not.


I don't know why people play PS2 games on a PS3 why not just buy a used PS2 for $20. Plus why shorten the life of your more advanced system by playing DVDs on it. I also heard that some ps2 games lagged/crashed when played on the ps3 port.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the PS2 game problem is done with. That was earlier PS3s if I am not mistaken.

The convenience of one unit does make it enticing to do all of that. And why take up space with multiple units? However yes it does shorten the life of certain parts, but if you have a little DIY ability and a little know-how it's easy to replace them.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

That's very old console and it might crap itself in no time. Better spend more for a brand new superslim or at least get a slim.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

Tokztero said:


> I don't know why people play PS2 games on a PS3 why not just buy a used PS2 for $20. Plus why shorten the life of your more advanced system by playing DVDs on it. I also heard that some ps2 games lagged/crashed when played on the ps3 port.


That's what they made the full install feature for PS2 titles for, but even if some games lag, it's still better than nothing.

The only thing that would be better is using the emulator, but I hear it has outrageous specs needed to run most games, so this is probably the second best option. The $20 PS2 might crap it's self even sooner based on age.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

ChrisPCD said:


> Described as 'very good', with pictures, and only a couple hundred bucks shipped.
> 
> Thing is I heard they have/had problems. Do they even work with the latest firmware........ or games?


Dude... you can get a new slim for $200...


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Dude... you can get a new slim for $200...


I already have a super slim playstation 3.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

ChrisPCD said:


> nooneknowsmyname said:
> 
> 
> > Dude... you can get a new slim for $200...
> ...


Oh sorry, my bad. Why do you want another one, if you don't mind me asking?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Oh sorry, my bad. Why do you want another one, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I always wanted the one that was backwards compatible but figured I lost my chance years ago. Then I looked it up and read how problematic they were and wondered if they were that bad that I should just forget about it now.

Update: The internet says the console should be arriving sometime tomorrow. :boogie


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

My ps2+ controller that I bought in 2002 is still running without issues. The 80gb fat ps3 bought years later than the ps2 ylod. Now I got a slim - modded to play backup games.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

If anyone still cares here is the console. I got it from here: http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3...XAM0/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A3QK45FNFN73LY. It came well packaged but was a little dusty and has minor scuffs here and there. It's seems a bit quieter than the super slim and didn't get as hot. And yes, it even runs the latest playstation 3 games.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

^ you play ps3 on the floor?


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Noca said:


> ^ you play ps3 on the floor?


I should post my little 'living area' so you can see how ridiculous it is. I'm only here at my brother's place until I get my house which I hope can happen no later than the middle of the year.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

ChrisPCD said:


> If anyone still cares here is the console. I got it from here: http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3...XAM0/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A3QK45FNFN73LY. It came well packaged but was a little dusty and has minor scuffs here and there. It's seems a bit quieter than the super slim and didn't get as hot. And yes, it even runs the latest playstation 3 games.


Seeing a PS2 game running without an emulator just brought back a rush of memories. I might have to grab one of these myself.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Do it.

Do... it...


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

ChrisPCD said:


> Do it.
> 
> Do... it...


I might grab mine from Gamestop though unless it's really cheaper. I bought a refurbished PS2 from there once and it lasted for like 4 1/2 years.

It was probably just pure luck, but they have my full trust.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ChrisPCD said:


> If anyone still cares here is the console. I got it from here: http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3...XAM0/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A3QK45FNFN73LY. It came well packaged but was a little dusty and has minor scuffs here and there. It's seems a bit quieter than the super slim and didn't get as hot. And yes, it even runs the latest playstation 3 games.


 Nothing like the joy of opening your latest acquisition!


----------

